
How Age Matters In Media, Web Services, And Social Networking (Response to Fred Wilson) - gibsonf1
http://publishing2.com/2007/06/17/how-age-matters-in-media-web-services-and-social-networking/
======
davidw
Age - the Ron Paul of yc news.

